# Určení objemu betonáže...



## slavic_one

Prosím vás, potřeboval bych překlad teto věty do angličtiny.

"Určení objemu betonáže krytu vozovky a meření rovnosti povrchu."

Ještě bych se chtěl zeptat, jestli by v ty větě mělo být "rovinnosti" namísto "rovnosti"?

Předem děkuji.


----------



## slavic_one

Bylo by to něco jako: Determinating the volume of a surface course, and measuring the surface flatness. ?


----------



## werrr

slavic_one said:


> "Určení objemu betonáže krytu vozovky a měření rovnosti povrchu."
> 
> Bylo by to něco jako: Determinating the volume of a surface course, and measuring the surface flatness. ?


To by nám z toho vypadl ten beton.

Spíše něco jako:

Determinating the volume (amount) of concreting the road surface and measuring the surface flatness.

Objem betonáže může být celkový objem betonu ve fyzikálním smyslu (concrete volume, volume of the concrete body), ale může to být i množství práce (amount of concreting work) měřené v nějakých jiných jednotkách (m, m²)



> Ještě bych se chtěl zeptat, jestli by v ty větě mělo být "rovinnosti" namísto "rovnosti"?


Spíše ne:

  rovnost (← rovný) = ¹ straightness, flatness; ² equality, parity
  rovinnost (← rovina) = planarity


----------



## winpoj

determining


----------



## slavic_one

Děkuji! Je to pro kámoše, ja se nevyznám v odborné výrazy týkající se stavby, pak jsem potřeboval radu.


----------

